# 2 1/2 month old Boer Bucklings - neck/chin fat vs bottle jaw



## Tim White (Apr 9, 2018)

Good morning everyone,

I have a couple of 2 1/2 month old boer bucklings that are developing really nicely. They are getting some nice fat rolls along their necks as they thicken up. They are also showing some neck fat along the front of their necks extending up to and under their jaw. I'm trying to determine that I'm seeing just the neck fat or if I have a case of parasites developing. I wormed them 10 days ago and will do so again today or tomorrow. Any thoughts or comments. Taking pictures of them at the right angle has proven difficult without having some one else around to hold them for me. 

Thanks in advance!!!


----------



## SandyNubians (Feb 18, 2017)

How are their eye colors? Did you get a fecal done? What do the neck lumps feel like?(Soft, hard etc)

Definitely could just be extra fat. All of my kids (well any that are boer or nubian cross) have a nice little milk neck. Came back clean on the fecal I had done, so they are just healthy, fat, babies!


----------



## cristina-sorina (May 4, 2018)

I also was thinking maybe it's a milk goiter as well, all my babies have that.


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Not my goat, it is how milk goiter looks. It is in this location only.

Not like barber pole, which spreads under the whole jaw line.


----------



## Tim White (Apr 9, 2018)

Eyelids look good. Thanks for the pic Toth, that is exactly what it looks like.

Thanks all!!!


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

No problem at all, glad it helped.


----------



## TexasGoatMan (Jul 4, 2015)

Your kids are getting lots of milk which is good for them and they are developing milk goiters like the photo shows. Don't worry, it will leave when they stop getting so much milk.


----------



## spidy1 (Jan 9, 2014)

all my kids get milk goiters, my doe is 1/2 Boer 1/2 LaMancha so they get ALOT of milk
this pic is Letty at 6 months, her mom was full dairy, Letty is the mother of all my kids now, she was weened at 8, the goiter was gone in a few months ( the best goiter pic I have at the moment)


----------



## Island Milker (Dec 11, 2018)

very interesting, ive recently noticed this on my little buckling and he isnt showing any signs of trouble. Here i was thinking this was a male goat "look" for the ladies haha


----------



## spidy1 (Jan 9, 2014)

I just got pics of Dusty, one of Letty's bucklings this year, both boys and her doeling have it, he was just the easiest to get the pic...


----------



## Island Milker (Dec 11, 2018)

I thought this was relevant to this topic as i recently killed(intentional) my 2 month old buckling who had a milk neck. He was very fatty, his cavity was full of fat and other parts of him have a good amount of fat on him. 
Id say if they have a milk neck they are sure eating good!


----------

